# Bild Neben der Maus



## Sven1987h (9. Jul 2008)

Hallo

Ich suche schon seit tagen ein Java.

Dieses Script soll wenn man auf ein Bild zeigt ein  Neues Bild neben der Maus anzeigen.

Ich weiss leider nicht wie man so etwas nennt des wegen ist das wie die such nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen.
Kann mir einer sagen wie man so etwas nennt und wo man es Finden kann???

MFG Sven1987h


----------



## Wildcard (9. Jul 2008)

Soso... du suchst also ein Java...  :autsch: 
Auch wenn ich den Beitrag nicht verstehe, gehe ich davon aus, das es sich nicht um Java, sondern Javascript handelt und verschiebe ihn entsprechend.
Falls ich damit falsch liege, korrigiere mich bitte.


----------



## Sven1987h (9. Jul 2008)

So und hier mal ein Beispiel dazu:
http://thottbot.com/i25897

Wenn du da auf manche Bilder zeigst dann erscheint neben der Maus noch ein Bild wie machen die das?


----------



## AlArenal (9. Jul 2008)

Entweder von Hand mittels JavaScript, oder mittels passender Plugins für die diversen JS-Libs, z.B. jQuery Tooltip.


----------

